# Timberwolves want Marbury back!



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

"A source tells InsideHoops.com editor Jeff Lenchiner that the Minnesota Timberwolves have interest in getting Stephon Marbury from the Knicks. Marbury's career began in Minnesota, and the team, currently unsettled at the point guard spot, apparently have interest in a return showing. No word yet on what type of deal is being discussed." 

From http://www.insidehoops.com/nba_rumors.shtml


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Unless KG is involved I want nothing to do with this. I have a very bad feeling in my stomach about this one though. VERY BAD


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

It wont happen unless it's a 3+ team deal but man would I LOVE to have him back.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

The Knicks don't need Marbury to be the worst team in the league. It's the T-Mac situation in Orlando all over again. Trade him and let the real rebuilding begin.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I don't even think the T-Wolves can pony up the salary money for a fair deal for Marbury.

Ricky Davis and Blount can't be traded in a package and don't make enough individually to equal Marbury. Minnesota's obviously not trading KG to New York for Marbury straight up. The rest of their players have longterm mid-sized deals that aren't really worth it - guys like Marko Jaric, Troy Hudson, Mark Madsen. What use could New York possibly have for _those_ guys?

It'd almost have to be a three-team trade.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Rawse said:


> I don't even think the T-Wolves can pony up the salary money for a fair deal for Marbury.
> 
> Ricky Davis and Blount can't be traded in a package and don't make enough individually to equal Marbury. Minnesota's obviously not trading KG to New York for Marbury straight up. The rest of their players have longterm mid-sized deals that aren't really worth it - guys like Marko Jaric, Troy Hudson, Mark Madsen. What use could New York possibly have for _those_ guys?
> 
> It'd almost have to be a three-team trade.


It is clear that since Minny traded Wally,they no longer have the players to swap for Starbury,and i dont mean talent.They dont have any expiring contracts or players who get paid big $$$$ to match up with Starbury...

So help me out..How could Minny possibly get Marbury in a 3 team deal???I assume Starbury would be shipped to a team under the cap..Then what??? Minny really doesnt have anyone of value that any team may want....Little help please


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

truth said:


> So help me out..How could Minny possibly get Marbury in a 3 team deal???I assume Starbury would be shipped to a team under the cap..Then what??? Minny really doesnt have anyone of value that any team may want....Little help please


I don't know but I just tried this in ESPN's trade machine and the trade was accepted but it will never happen of course. I just did this to show a possibility of a 3 team trade scenario









Minny then could supplement some 2nd round picks to Portlant to balance it out. But still quite a long shot, just a scenario though. But Minny would really need to give up a lot!!! And that's crazy just to get Steph in return.


----------



## SI Metman (Jan 30, 2004)

I'd personally drive Marbury to the airport, but that's just me.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

SI Metman said:


> I'd personally drive Marbury to the airport, but that's just me.


 :laugh:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

SI Metman said:


> I'd personally drive Marbury to the airport, but that's just me.


ill pay gas and tolls...****,ill even carry his luggage


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

SI Metman said:


> I'd personally drive Marbury to the airport, but that's just me.


 :laugh: :rotf:


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

osprey said:


> I don't know but I just tried this in ESPN's trade machine and the trade was accepted but it will never happen of course. I just did this to show a possibility of a 3 team trade scenario
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow osprey, this could be a very good trade, except we'd have to give up david lee.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

osprey said:


> I don't know but I just tried this in ESPN's trade machine and the trade was accepted but it will never happen of course. I just did this to show a possibility of a 3 team trade scenario
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's horrible. That's way to much money for mediocre talent over a period of time which is way to long and backloaded contracts. Let's just financially cripple this team for an even longer period of time. The only way I want to see contracts that long coming in is when they are traded for contracts of equal length.


----------



## Cabron_James (Feb 2, 2006)

osprey said:


> I don't know but I just tried this in ESPN's trade machine and the trade was accepted but it will never happen of course. I just did this to show a possibility of a 3 team trade scenario
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This trade somewhat makes sense provided everyone agrees on it


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

SI Metman said:


> I'd personally drive Marbury to the airport, but that's just me.


That's cold SI that's real cold. I'm a have to fight you on that one and drive Quentin and Crawford to the airport first.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Kitty said:


> That's cold SI that's real cold. I'm a have to fight you on that one and drive Quentin and Crawford to the airport first.


I'll one up you and drive everybody with a salary over 2.5 million into the Hudson.


----------

